# Interior architectural photography?



## teneighty23 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey all, SO
I work as a foreman at a high end cabinet shop in my hometown. and i brought in one of my photo calenders i made and we kind of put together the idea to make a calender of artistic photographs of kitchens, and i usually do outdoor landscapes and have been interested in architectural photography (but have NOTHING cool here...) so im not sure if anyone has any useful advice for interiors? lighting? natural or house lights? any tips to look out for most people miss in the beginning?

Ive been fantasizing over the tilt shift canon lenses.. mmmmmmmmm.

also my equipment includes a film canon rebel T2, 28-90 lens, 17-40 F 4.0L
sigma 530 EX flash, wireless trip remote... and a few filters. i can also get my hands on a rebel XTI with its standard lens, and a Holga.. 

Thanks! Justin.


----------



## icassell (Aug 31, 2009)

I have no personal experience with these, but have considered buying one ...  They are alot cheaper than the Canon T-S

KievCamera


----------



## davisreed (Sep 30, 2009)

The most commercially profitable images of interiors are those devoid of people.  Shelter magazines like to enable their readers to project themselves into a pictured dream house.  That projection isn't possible if the rooms are already filled up with strangers.  Nonetheless, many of the pictures of interiors that are the most successful as photographs are those that show people relating to what the architects have built.


----------



## luttrubit (Oct 12, 2009)

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up.


----------

